# Willing to Migrate in New Zealand



## sinha_2020

Hi,
I am a Software Engineer and currently live and work in Australia with my family on a work visa. My wife (32+, Masters of Arts in Bengali medium from India) and two kids (one 4.8 years, and the other one 1.8 years) all three are dependent.

In that scenario, I am planning to migrate NZ and seeking some suggestions to apply for NZ Skilled migration PR.
I have gone through my point calculation using an online portal and the details are given below:

Age: 37+ : *30 Points*
Education: Doctorate (Ph.D.), India, M.Tech (Computer Science & Engg.), India: *70 Points *
Work exp: 7 yrs India + 1.8 yrs USA + 4 yrs Austalia =Total 12.8 yrs: *50 points* (Considered Exp from April 2008 to till date)
Occupation: Software Engineer, As per ACS, after 18 November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer).

Long Term Skill shortage category and relevant exp more than 6 yrs: *15 points*

Total of *165 points*.

1. Could anyone guide me on any chances to get NZ PR based on that points or do I need to get a job first and then go for applying PR for NZ?
2. Any suggestion for how to get a job from outside NZ?

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Thanks,
Sinha


----------



## escapedtonz

You will not be approved for SMRV (not PR....that is something else) unless you have a skilled permanent job offer. The best you would get is a 12 month job search visa which would allow you to come and live/work in NZ to find a skilled job offer. This would be for the principal applicant only.
It is not impossible to get a job here from overseas but in the current post covid19 climate there are still many restrictions and less jobs on offer as there are more people already in NZ looking for those jobs.
PR or Permanent Residency is only available to a person who holds a permanent class of visa - e.g. RV, has done for minimum 2 years and also meets one of five criteria. You basically have to have held RV for minimum 2 years and not have been out the country for any major length of time within the 2 years (you have to have been here at least 184 days in each of the prior 2 years) prior to applying for PR.


----------



## missmustard

But why would you migrate to NZ and not apply for PR in Australia?




sinha_2020 said:


> Hi,
> I am a Software Engineer and currently live and work in Australia with my family on a work visa. My wife (32+, Masters of Arts in Bengali medium from India) and two kids (one 4.8 years, and the other one 1.8 years) all three are dependent.
> 
> In that scenario, I am planning to migrate NZ and seeking some suggestions to apply for NZ Skilled migration PR.
> I have gone through my point calculation using an online portal and the details are given below:
> 
> Age: 37+ : *30 Points*
> Education: Doctorate (Ph.D.), India, M.Tech (Computer Science & Engg.), India: *70 Points *
> Work exp: 7 yrs India + 1.8 yrs USA + 4 yrs Austalia =Total 12.8 yrs: *50 points* (Considered Exp from April 2008 to till date)
> Occupation: Software Engineer, As per ACS, after 18 November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> Long Term Skill shortage category and relevant exp more than 6 yrs: *15 points*
> 
> Total of *165 points*.
> 
> 1. Could anyone guide me on any chances to get NZ PR based on that points or do I need to get a job first and then go for applying PR for NZ?
> 2. Any suggestion for how to get a job from outside NZ?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sinha


----------

